# One of them was serious anyway...



## simonali (21 Aug 2018)

Walking the pooch the other day I was overtaken on the shared path by two small boys on tiddly little bikes. The dad then followed and also passed me, only he was riding a Canyon SLX carbon jobbie. Not a bad runabout for taking the kids out!


----------



## Drago (21 Aug 2018)

A mail order bike is perfect for frolics with the kids.


----------



## simonali (21 Aug 2018)

When it eventually turns up anyway...


----------

